# MIUI Bluetooth playback on both bluetooh and phone speaker



## crwys (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi this has been a problem with all MIUI versions I have been on.
I am currently on Galnet MIUI ICS 2.2.4 B2.
Whenever I connect a bluetooth headset. Notification and other sounds still play through the speaker and headset. The only thing that doesn't play through both is music.
Is there any way to fix this?

Also another question. In CM7 they have an audio focus option. (This plays a notification sound and music at the same time without pausing or muting the music)
Is there any way to do this in MIUI? (Should be easy to do?)

Thanks.


----------

